# Expensive vs. Inexpensive crankbaits for bass



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Over the past few years, I've purchased some crazy-priced crankbaits. I've found that I'm hesitant to use them because I hate losing $15 crankbaits on snags, LOL! Which is ridiculous obviously, as they are meant to be used. I also shy away from throwing them on waters with muskie for the same reason.

I've also used some pretty cheap crankbaits of the same style - like for example, a square bill. And I've done well with them. I've also done well with some of those crazy priced crankbaits at times.

So, let's hear from other bass fishermen...how do you feel about expensive vs. inexpensive crankbaits? Pros and cons?

And yes, I need to invest in a plug knocker!


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

I hate losing $7 xraps let alone anything more expensive. I just seen the live target bait ball series that almost won my money. The expensive cranks i do have get little use due to the fact I get angry losing expensive baits. I feel that like everything else you can purchase, cheap priced items are typically cheap quality and not worth it. Middle priced items typically do best for me. Some of the lures out now are made to catch fisherman more than fish.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Can't put a price on confidence. If you have no confidence in the bait, it's useless be it $5 or $30. I'll throw my Visions without a care because I know it flat out works.

I won't throw my prized baits in musky/pike waters but will in everything else.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

The expensive brands usually have better hooks out of the box and the craftsmanship and quality control is better along with durability. I've had good luck with Strike King, Rapala, Yo-zuri and Lucky Craft. Yes, those can get expensive but the little things like paint/finish wearing off, lures tracking or suspending the right way, bills/spoons being loose is never an issue.

My solution to not losing the expensive lures is to keep some cheapies I pick up on sale at Wally World or BPS for places I fish where the snags happen more often than not. I use the cheap lures in those places so if I snag up I'm only losing 2, 3 or 4 bucks max. I also change up and fish more Texas rigs in those spots or use a weightless T-Rig. Jigs also work in those situations. But if it's a situation where you need to throw some type of hard lure just buy some cheapies you don't care losing.

I rarely fish waters with Muskies but I do fish some with Gar. I've never had them really tear a lure up but I keep my nice ones in the box when I visit spots where I might catch one.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I don't use crankbaits a whole lot,but the couple of places I do are simply loaded with big muskies and pike.I fish Lake St.Clair a lot so I am a victim of a muskie or pike assault at any time.I still go with the top shelf cranks though,I doubt if I have any under $13.99 but I usually only have 8-12 of them in the boat.I prefer the hooks,paint quality(chip resistant),color schemes and the overall way they perform in the water.I had a couple of the Rapala DT's and every time I would happen to bang one off of anything the lip would bust off,Bandits seem to have the paint chip off more than I would like,plus it's rare when one runs true right out of the box.I've tried the Strike King Series 5 and 6 and even though I like the color schemes they seem to run very badly for me and I have to constantly adjust them to get them to run straight.I never have these problems with Lucky Crafts or Duo Realis cranks I throw,but I agree it does suck when you lose one.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Most people would probably consider cost as the #1 con of high priced baits. When in reality, it's something that has been mentioned in every post in this thread, thus far. And that is ... the fear of loosing the bait in cover, or in toothy critter infested waters. 

Believe me .... I understand completely. Nobody likes loosing $15+ baits to a snag, or to a muskie or northern pike. But .... if you're not throwing the bait where the fish are, how are you going to catch any fish on it? After all .... the productivity of a bait is what determines in true value. Not its price. 

It wasn't easy, but I've been able to get myself to the same point as Legendaryyaj ... I don't care how much a bait cost me .... I'm going to throw it where I need to throw it, to catch fish. And that includes toothy critter infested waters.

Actually ...... and I think most would agree that, in our progression from first time bass anglers, to more experienced bass anglers, we've all learned that in order to consistently catch bass, at least largemouth bass, you have to fish in cover. You have to put your bait places where others fear putting it, or in places where others can't put it. That goes for any bait, not just crankbaits. 

As far as the pros of high priced baits, that's debatable. Better hooks are definitely a plus, but the only time I seriously consider the hook or hooks a bait has on it, is if I can't replace the hook. If the hook or hooks that come on the bait are easy to change out, I don't consider them in the equation at all. 

The durability of higher priced baits, at least from my experience with them, is also debatable. Some of them are quite durable in their construction, some of them have proven not to be durable at all. 

Also, you'd expect the hardware (other than hooks) on high priced baits, to be better than that on less expensive baits. From my experience, that is not always the case. In particular .... the oval shaped split rings that companies like Lucky Craft, and Spro put on their baits as a connection point for their baits. Junk !!! EVERY single one I have ever used allows a cross lock snap's wire to somehow lodge in between the wire of the split ring. It doesn't matter what size cross lock snap I have used. It happens with every single one of them.

As for the finishes on high priced baits. Most of them are very durable, and far more realistic than less expensive baits, but not all are. Do the ultra realistic finishes catch more fisherman than fish? Probably. But under certain conditions and circumstances, I have no doubt that the more realistic your bait looks, the more prone a fish is to strike it. 

Anyhow .... if the cost of a bait is going to determine where you're going to throw it, you probably shouldn't buy it.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

legendaryyaj said:


> Can't put a price on confidence. If you have no confidence in the bait, it's useless be it $5 or $30. I'll throw my Visions without a care because I know it flat out works.


Must be a fellow Bill Dance school of bass fishing alumni! I agree 110% with you L.V. Never buy less than 3 of the same no matter the cost. While you fish with a lure with reckless effort & confidence you'll have no worries about losing because you have two in reserve. If you only had one in reserve you would 'baby' it because only one more left! Instead of putting it to work where the fish are. Please read the quote above again to realize cost & confidence are sometimes NOT separated.:B


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

My Son and I have had some pretty descent luck with fairly cheap shad patterned cranks for smallmouth in rivers.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

If you include jerk or twitch baits in this discussion, I have caught more cold water fish on the Smithwick Rattlin' Rogue ($5.99) than any other, more expensive jerk like the Lucky Craft Pointer ($18.99). Pointers are good baits, but for the money, the Rogue is just flat better.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

This lure, in this color, is the most productive crankbait I have every used, hands down, on smallies. All for under $3.00.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I never started fishing so I could save money....


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Good reading everyone's comments. I think there is something to be learned here for sure. One thing for sure, there are no absolutes. If a bait has better paint and materials (like a circuit board bill which is very resistant from chipping) a special design, special look, etc...these characteristics could lead you to spending more on your crank baits. Some cheap lures also work well under all sorts of conditions. Getting bit equally does not mean lures also afford equal landing success (hook quality, size, lure design). Some cheap lures will work better/as well as expensive baits if you modify them a bit. 

As already mentioned...the biggest factor that trumps everything is a crank ain't is priceless if you are confident using it!

I've found pretty good value in some of the strike king, rapala and xcalibur cranks. Also like some of LuckyCraft's lures, but I actually hate how small the hooks are on some of their topwaters!


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I think if you're fishing shallower water say 2'-6' any crankbait will do the job.I use the relatively low cost Strike King square bills when I'm fishing laydowns or brushpiles,I like to bang them up right against the branches and if I do hang one up it's not that big of a deal.When I'm fishing off shore humps and rock piles in water 16' or deeper I think the top shelf baits way out perform the cheaper models,for me they tend to run pretty close to the depth they say they will,and they definitely track straighter.Ever buy a crankbait that says the running depth is 15'-18' and fish it in water that's 12' deep and it never touches the bottom? Last summer I was working a rocky hump near Pelee Island for smallmouth that was 16' deep I was throwing a FF Shad BD-7 with 8# Sunline and never once made contact with the bottom,I switched over to a Damiki and was banging rocks after just a few turns of the reel,same with a Lucky Craft.Confidence is the most important thing though,if you're catching fish on a 3.99 crankbait why would you switch to anything else?


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Harbor Hunter said:


> I think if you're fishing shallower water say 2'-6' any crankbait will do the job.I use the relatively low cost Strike King square bills when I'm fishing laydowns or brushpiles,I like to bang them up right against the branches and if I do hang one up it's not that big of a deal.When I'm fishing off shore humps and rock piles in water 16' or deeper I think the top shelf baits way out perform the cheaper models,for me they tend to run pretty close to the depth they say they will,and they definitely track straighter.Ever buy a crankbait that says the running depth is 15'-18' and fish it in water that's 12' deep and it never touches the bottom? Last summer I was working a rocky hump near Pelee Island for smallmouth that was 16' deep I was throwing a FF Shad BD-7 with 8# Sunline and never once made contact with the bottom,I switched over to a Damiki and was banging rocks after just a few turns of the reel,same with a Lucky Craft.Confidence is the most important thing though,if you're catching fish on a 3.99 crankbait why would you switch to anything else?


You said a mouthful there. Like I said earlier, the Smithwick Rogue gets me bit more than my Luckycraft pointers do. The only exception is the dead of winter in January to the first week of February, then the pointer seems to work better, because it gets somewhat deeper. But from mid February on til April, the Rogue is definitely better. And, one third the price.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

I wondered about diving depth. It seems no crank I've ever bought will get as deep as the box label says, LOL! That is a definite reason to buy a bait-expensive or not-is if it goes to the depth the label says it will.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

NCbassattack said:


> You said a mouthful there. Like I said earlier, the Smithwick Rogue gets me bit more than my Luckycraft pointers do. The only exception is the dead of winter in January to the first week of February, then the pointer seems to work better, because it gets somewhat deeper. But from mid February on til April, the Rogue is definitely better. And, one third the price.


Oh the contradictions.

The Rogue gets you bit more BUT only from Feb to April? If it was that much better, it would get bit regardless.

It's all about using the right tool for the right job. There is also a place and a time for everything. I wouldn't say a flat head screwdriver is better than a phillips head screwdriver.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I definitely agree with it being about the right tool for the right job. 

NCbassattack .... question if I may? If the Rogue reached the same depth as the Pointer, would you still feel that the Rogue is definitely a better bait? I'm not saying the Pointer is better than the Rogue. I love jerkbaits, and the Rogue is definitely one of the most productive ones I've ever used. I'm just saying that ... when the bite is based on a crankbait or jerkbait's diving depth, you can't truly compare two baits, unless they both run the same depth. 

Also, I definitely second what Harbor Hunter said concerning diving depths. There is no doubt that the more expensive Japanese baits come much closer to their advertised diving depths, than do most other less expensive baits. One of my favorite crankbaits is a #7 Bomber Model A. It's advertised diving depth is 8-10'. Using 10# Seaguar Tatsu, I can get it to hit 8', but not 10'. 

I will say the Rapala DT series seem to hit their advertised depths. And those aren't all that expensive.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Some people I'm sure would think they're expensive but for super true running depths,great colors,great hooks and very durable you can't go wrong with either the Duo Realis G87 or Megabass X300 crankbaits,the G87 scrapes bottom in 19'-20' with 8# Sunline and the X300 runs a true 15'-16' with the same line,both retail at 20.00.As I said earlier I do like the DT's but I always break the lips off of them.As far as jerkbaits go I like several brands,but I throw an Xr-50 more than I throw a jerkbait in cold water.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Bassbme said:


> I definitely agree with it being about the right tool for the right job.
> 
> NCbassattack .... question if I may? If the Rogue reached the same depth as the Pointer, would you still feel that the Rogue is definitely a better bait? I'm not saying the Pointer is better than the Rogue. I love jerkbaits, and the Rogue is definitely one of the most productive ones I've ever used. I'm just saying that ... when the bite is based on a crankbait or jerkbait's diving depth, you can't truly compare two baits, unless they both run the same depth.
> 
> ...


Smithwick makes a "Deep Rogue" that will get down to 8-10 feet, depending on which line one is using. I use Stren 10 pound clear blue. The Pointer seems to be better in the dead of winter, but from about mid February to March, the Rogue outfishes it, in my experience. I have a shallow Pointer that I sometimes will throw at that period, and still catch more on the Rogue.
The Pointer seems to be better for fish that are schooling, but I will say all other times the Rogue is better after mid February. But that's here in NC. In Ohio, I would venture a guess and say y'all are a bit behind us as far as water warming.
Another thing. The Rogue seems to catch more big fish than the Lucky Craft Pointer or Stacee. My biggest Pointer bass was five two, but I have caught numerous bass over six pounds on the Rogue. As an example, my son and I one day last March caught six bass on Rogues. All were over five pounds, with a seven pound big fish. We only had six bites, but hey, they were all good ones.
I like the Pointer and Stacee, they won me a tourney at High Rock one December, but I will give the nod to Rogues in the end.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

legendaryyaj said:


> Oh the contradictions.
> 
> The Rogue gets you bit more BUT only from Feb to April? If it was that much better, it would get bit regardless.
> 
> It's all about using the right tool for the right job. There is also a place and a time for everything. I wouldn't say a flat head screwdriver is better than a phillips head screwdriver.


Not necessarily. The Rogue I was talking about is the Suspending Rattlin' Rogue, which does not get down as deep as the Pointers I use. In winter, bass are deeper, we all know that. Fish sitting in say, fifteen feet of water, would be more likely to look up and take a bait seven or eight feet down than one four feet down.
In winter, there is a die off of shad, here, anyway, around ten% perish. It's these that resemble the Pointers, and what the bass take. There is a Deep Rogue, which goes 8-10 feet deep. I myself don't own one, but have heard they work well.
In February, as days begin to get a bit longer here, the bass will begin to move near areas where they will begin to spawn in late March and April, and that's where we catch them on the Rogues. By then, the water is around 48-52 degrees. And, usually it's the big females that appear first.
I wasn't very clear in my first post. I apologize for that.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

sbreech said:


> This lure, in this color, is the most productive crankbait I have every used, hands down, on smallies. All for under $3.00.


Great little bait! I have caught smallies and largemouth on them. In fall, you can catch red drum at the coast in bays and estuaries on them too!


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Harbor Hunter said:


> As far as jerkbaits go I like several brands,but I throw an Xr-50 more than I throw a jerkbait in cold water.


+1 on the XR50. Really, it's probably my favorite trap-style bait-especially for smallies. They sure do love them at LSC and KY Lake! I should throw these more at Alum. Can't say Ive done well consistently on inland Ohio lakes with trap-style lures. But that XR 50 is a very good inexpensive lure for sure.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

bman said:


> +1 on the XR50. Really, it's probably my favorite trap-style bait-especially for smallies. They sure do love them at LSC and KY Lake! I should throw these more at Alum. Can't say Ive done well consistently on inland Ohio lakes with trap-style lures. But that XR 50 is a very good inexpensive lure for sure.


My favorite as well, and it takes "repainting" very well too!. I've had some other brands painted and it really dulled both the vibration and the sound, but the xcalibur's didn't show much on the negative side.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I have a bunch of the Xr-50's and they're all the same color,anybody that has been using them for any length of time could probably guess what that color is especially since we're talking cold water use-Rayburn Red.I agree about their use on St.Clair they are the bomb especially along the Canadian south shore-wink.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Harbor Hunter said:


> I have a bunch of the Xr-50's and they're all the same color,anybody that has been using them for any length of time could probably guess what that color is especially since we're talking cold water use-Rayburn Red.I agree about their use on St.Clair they are the bomb especially along the Canadian south shore-wink.


;-) 

I've actually never used that color (Rayburn Red) - good to know. I have some in Foxy Momma, many in Foxy Shad and some in Citrus Shad. Those are the only colors I've ever used for the XR50 in any body of water.

While we're at it, I also really like Spro Aruka Shad lipless cranks. They are cheap and work very well. Any color so long as it's green shiner


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Is there anyplace,anywhere like St.Clair!


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Harbor Hunter said:


> Is there anyplace,anywhere like St.Clair!


I know. I wish I could get there more often. It's a great place to take new fishermen or kids. My son caught his first muskie last year and a 3-14 smallie to boot, along with a bunch of other 2-3lb smallies!


----------



## timsquatch (Jan 13, 2015)

KVD can have 2 elcheapo bps crankbaits & we could have the best rods loaded with the best crankbaits "megabass" "live target" etc. Trust me he is still gonna kick our rearends lol. what im trying to say is yes , they can make a difference the more envolved & educated & better you become as you progress in skills as a bass fisherman but in general i firmly believe that its not the arrows the indian is shooting , its the indian shooting the arrows that makes the difference.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree with you all who said confidence is the key. My most confidence baits ranges from El cheapo to mega-dollars priced baits. Within this 30 days alone I managed to lose more than a dozen lures to the fish. I also do the buy 3 of a kind deal, it saves me from driving back and forth to the store many times. Right now my list includes Megabass X -80Jr, megabass slidesinker, and Rapala flatrap 8cm. 
Have fun... And screaming reel...


----------

